# non-classical and classical(to an extend) fugliest sleeve what are the worst offender



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Doom-death from Holland CASTLE, i mean the music good but the sleeve of the cd yuck all orange and brown

Phantom Tollbooth noise-rocker of usa what an awfull painting of a ship

Live Skull -pusherman 12'' inch seem like a 6 yrs old done a painting, what were they thinking? the Lp is good do

In classical it"s less bad but christ Jean Mouton on diabolisus in musica ensemble , so drab sleeve and what an awfull type of purple.

Does sleeve count for you or only the cd.

The best looking sleeve in classical do are Ricer car(label, 3 millenium c(label).
Ockay ok i know the importance is the recording itself but ever purchased an album
and you were like yuck, the sleeve S(WORD) A(WORD), do you have any opinion on album sleeve art ect?


----------

